

Why Eve Online's economist thinks Bitcoin could be a scam - smacktoward
http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/5/5677734/bitcoin-plex-isk-eve-online

======
simonb
His main argument boils down to: there is a risk because I don't know and/or
understand the code; but with the reference source code being public, this is
his limitation, not the system's.

------
nextw33k
Whilst I am dubious about the value of Bitcoin for everybody, I can see that
it has two very strong benefits it gives to its users.

It's main benefits are in its anonymity and unregulated border transfers.
These two things give the currency something which others do not.

Also someone sitting on a lot of bitcoins cannot just dump them because there
is limited demand. Flooding the market would drop the price and therefore
remove the reason for dumping the coins, like a real commodity.

------
drcode
pot, kettle, black.

~~~
Nexxxeh
I think "takes one to know one" might also apply. I don't think "hidden
massive pre-mine" is such a stretch, but I'm not a... Crypto-economist?
Forensic crypto-accountant? The mining difficulties were much lower in the
beginning, right? So mine a load in the beginning, sell the scam, cash out?

I'm not saying it's a scam, but is it unreasonable to suggest it might have
started as one?

